# Selling My LED lights



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f32/new-floundering-rig-led-lights-97311/

I have $340 dollars in led and pvc

Will sell all for $200

Just had a newborn, and wont be on the water at night for quite some time.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Here is the link to my rig

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f32/new-floundering-rig-led-lights-97311/


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Sold


----------

